# mobile websiste recommendation?



## everythinginteriorVT (Oct 6, 2013)

I am looking to get my website onto a mobile device and have been trying Dudamobile which I like but frankly it is a bit buggy and keeps messing up, so I thinking of giving up on it.

Can anyone recommend a reliable, good mobile website company?


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

There's different ways to go about it, but if your messing around with duda, I'm guessing you want the friendliest and easiest. Unfortunately these plug and play solutions can be like you said "buggy"

Here's another like duda. http://bmobilized.com/ 

You can try free for a week, so check it out. Then its like 5 bucks.

Good Luck


----------



## paintfly (Dec 3, 2013)

the best way is to have a fluid CSS design. Simply go into your CSS and change widths from px to % you will also need some Js to collapse your menu one your site shrinks to a certain screen size. I would recommend using jsfiddle.com to play with the CSS and stackoverflow.com as a guide.

If you don't want to do it that way, you can always use strikingly.com to create a beautiful modern mobile site in one click, try it here http://www.strikingly.com/oneclick?partner=dolphin
once you create it, you can then use a meta redirect, or Js to recognize mobile browsers, unless you want to do it in PHP, but I'm assuming you want to do it the easy way.

As said before, a fluid layout is best if you can find the time to experiment with code. Unless you can't access the raw code, which is the case for many website builders I see small businesses using. In that case, strikingly is your best bet.

hope that helps!
once


----------



## paintfly (Dec 3, 2013)

I also wanted to add you should be aware of googles new announcement that states non optimized slow site will be deranked compared to optimized faster sites. Take paintfly, as of now it is terribly slow when compared to modern performance standards, but the new version will be on amazon web services, highly compressed, and crazy fast.

Many mobile site services are outdated and have really low performance. Strikingly is built by top talent and your site will not only look good, it will be blazing fast, plus its free! The use the free version of cloudflare go back you up and deliver cached pages incase an overload issue should ever arise. This will not only provide a better user experience, but will also help you rank better in mobile searches. I checked it out, I would not use dudamobile, though the layout is so so, the performance is really low compared to todays standards.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

everythinginteriorVT said:


> I am looking to get my website onto a mobile device and have been trying Dudamobile which I like but frankly it is a bit buggy and keeps messing up, so I thinking of giving up on it.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reliable, good mobile website company?


Or you could just get a responsive theme using Wordpress. :thumbsup:


----------



## paintfly (Dec 3, 2013)

If you want raw code access and file uploads you can use tumblr, its a great CMS, plus its free. Its a great environment to experiment and test in. You choose templates and customize anyway you like, or strip the code and hack it up as much as you like.

check out http://mashable.com this is a great example of a fluid or "responsive" design. You should be able to find WordPress template clones if you want to go that route. If you want I can create you a slick html5 and css3 based site, then paste the code here. You will then be able to customize it how you want and upload the files. You use a meta redirect or Js redirect to recognize browsers.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Or you could just get a responsive theme using Wordpress. :thumbsup:


This is the best and most Google wise option.


----------

